
Trump.css (Lets Make Padding and Margin Great Again) - rakibtg
https://github.com/rakibtg/trump.css
======
leonatan
I always shy away from projects that mix politics with code, even if it is
just a playful satire. Especially when such a revolting figure is chosen.

~~~
lizardskull
CSS has some poor ideas but calling it revolting is harsh and rude. A builder
of huge beautiful buildings like Trump could be better represented by
framework for SVG anyway.

